# Big Beaver



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

One of my largest caught---early 2002----weight 68lbs---SB
View attachment 2682


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WoW SKIP that thing is huge! My dad got one back in '87 or so I think and it was well over 50. I'll have to ask him what the exact weight was.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Still cannot wrap my head around those critters getting that big!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a lot of beaver, nice pic.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bloody hell SB that's huge! How much bigger can they get?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*---Thats a Beaver on "ROIDS".


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice blanket there Skip. Tail a little chewed on...were you hungery ?

How did you catch him...do not see any lines so I am guessing a foot hold ? There has to be a story ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 2686
Here's another Biggie---he's longer than the tailgate on my 73 cj-5------I belive it was 1977----and this is the one that went 70 +______SB


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OAC-------foothold 760-----hind foot ---best foot hold beaver trap I ever used---Caught on a mine pond---CCI hired me ---others couldn't catch him---Smart old Beaver would have nothing to do with a conibear--He'd plug it or go around it---but we gott'er done--Blind set_____SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You could almost skin and tan that dude, slap a zipper on him and have an instant coat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Skip...blind sets gettem kinda like a sniper, good for you !!!! Did you have em on a slider to take him out ? I have only caught a few that just went over 50, 54 being the heavy weight. I have heard of big ones like yours, you rock ! Dinner for weeks







.

And like Don said big enough for a coat..., or a blanket. That is my intention







To stay warm.

Wonderfull photos thanks for sharing !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pictures Skip, I think it was Northern Ontario where they recovered Beaver bones that used to be around in the dinosaur days they estimated weight was around a 1000 #'s!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

1000lb! Bloody hell hassell , what would its coat be worth?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> 1000lb! Bloody hell hassell , what would its coat be worth?


 I don't know about a coat, more like a tent!!HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Hi Rick !

yeah a tent for sure !!! Those would be the size of a moose...can you emagine seeing a beaver the size of a moose !!!!!! Egads ....had me another trap...heck with the 330's .....lets use 880's.


----------

